# Decent online Viagra sellers



## spannerhead

I'm looking for an online seller of Viagra. Before I get a lecture from anyone saying I should go to the doctors everything works but I'm looking for a bit of extra enhancement, I tried it once before and got a good result!

So if anyone can recommend a decent online supplier of the genuine article it would be much appreciated - you are of course welcome to PM me for anonymities sake!


----------



## raynipper

Open a Yahoo e-mail address and you will be swamped.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy

That's a hard one to answer spannerhead :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Jamsieboy said:


> That's a hard one to answer spannerhead :wink:


Or soft in the head.

ray


----------



## dovtrams

On-line medication!! A wee bit dodgy playing with your health. However, I am sure someone knows someone who supplies good quality blue pills. 

Good luck
Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy

Remember to take plenty of water when you swallow the pill. If it gets stuck in your throat it can give you a stiff neck :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Pop into the docs mate, they'll prescribe for free.

tony


----------



## rayrecrok

GEMMY said:


> Pop into the docs mate, they'll prescribe for free.
> 
> tony


How do you know?....

ray


----------



## GEMMY

Not saying :lol: 

tony


----------



## Jamsieboy

GEMMY said:


> Pop into the docs mate, they'll prescribe for free.
> 
> tony


Sounds like the voice of authority and knowledge to me Gemmy :wink:


----------



## Glandwr

Most of America (those that can't afford heath care) use on line drug suppliers from Canada and India. There are plenty of reputable operators. Can't help you with specifics though I'm afraid

Dick


----------



## rosalan

What's Viagra?  

Alan


----------



## Penquin

The risk of not getting the correct content is very severe and the warnings are frequent and widespread.

There are reliable suppliers of any medication I am sure, but identifying it is impossible without the resources of an analytical research lab. The unlisted contaminants that have been found include;

flour,
sugar,
rat poison,
brick dust,
ketamine.

They also often contain no sildenafil (the active ingredient) or if they contain some it may be 30% or 50% of the correct level and is unlikely to be reliable......

Read this American article for why Pfizer are selling it direct to consumers rather than allowing people to buy counterfeit

http://www.worldipreview.com/news/pfizer-sells-viagra-online-to-curb-counterfeit-trade

Pfizer wrote in a press release;

_"Counterfeit medicines often contain the wrong or incorrect levels of active ingredient, as well as potentially dangerous contaminants. Samples of counterfeit Viagra tested by our labs have contained *pesticides, wallboard, commercial paint and printer ink*," he said in a Pfizer release_

Read more: 
FDA red-flags dangerous counterfeit ED product - FiercePharma Manufacturing

http://www.fiercepharmamanufacturin...unterfeit-ed-product/2013-11-13#ixzz2lOl7zL9Y

Sorry, but someone had to post this a s a direct warning that less than 3% of the drugs obtained over the internet were found to be correct.......

Ask a Doctor, if they will not prescribe it on the NHS and there are only some conditions such as Diabetes that it can be prescribed for, then they can issue a private prescription so that you can obtain it legally, at a cost, from a high street pharmacist.

Your health is important, do not endanger it by risking purchase over the internet.

Dave


----------



## organplayer

*Organplayer*

Suppose there is always Spain...if or when you next go there. Just a thought. Got some of SWMBO s heart pills and our daughter"s breather thingies for ashma, from two farmacias when we were there earlier this year. Thought this was worth a mention. Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Techno100

rosalan said:


> What's Viagra?
> 
> Alan


It stops you rolling out of bed


----------



## meavy

Definitely go via your GP to get the proper stuff. There are other products eg Cialis which an expert practitioner might find more suitable, taking your age and health into account.

One difficulty is the amount you might get. 6 pills to last a year?

That's what my friend told me.


----------



## Tucano

Doctors, £6-40 for four, for a month, advice from the female doc, cut them in half, twice the pleasure  

When a teenager it used to be a 'pack of three' now a pensioner it is a 'pack of four', and I couldn't cut the others in half :lol:


----------



## flyingpig

Try the eye drops. Does nothing for your libido, but makes you look hard. Sorry..........

flyingpig


----------



## Glandwr

It is worth remebering that the patent for Viagra has run its life. There is no such thing as counterfeit stuff (regardless of what Phizer would have you believe).

As long as they don't actually call it Viagra a generic version is quite legal, and if supplied by a reputetable supplier perfectly safe.

As I said before there is a huge online market for generic drugs in the States. But due to what is called big Pharma supplies of generic alternatives even after patents have expired are very difficult and expensive through retail outlets. Do your research, look for companies that supply all type of medical drugs, not just Viigra, search under the generic name and if you have doubts about India look at Canada that doesn't have the market sewn up by big pharma and has a huge amount of its GDP generated by selling madical drugs into the US market.

Dick


----------



## cabby

If you are prepared to pay for them then a private prescription from a GP will be the best way to go.

cabby


----------



## bulawayolass

Viagra is the biggest counterfeit product but has also been found in large quantities in the chemists and they didn't realise was so well reproduced on the boxes.

I used to buy Kamagra for wibble, she had a thrombus (thrown a blood clot) she had kamagra and viagra think it was 4xs a day to help lower the pressure in the heart. It did seem to work, as her intra heart pressures lowered on check up.

It also worked out a lot cheaper for kamagra than viagra forgotten who l got it from was just a big site on the web. 

Be careful though Brian tried viagra once (dr gave script not internet) and he ended up doubled over in pain turns out don't eat for a long time prior to taking it, grabs all the blood from all over and heaven help any food in the stomach or transit. After that he never bothered with viagra again.


----------



## bulawayolass

And no l wouldn't let him near Wibbles Kamagra it was all measured out and spoken for.


----------



## aldra

why would you want to buy it online???

it's now a cost price drug, the medical patent has expired

your GP will prescribe it

And if it enhanced your performance then maybe you do need it

And if so, so what??

however there are a huge range of reasons why some people may need Viagra and it does make sense to discuss it with your GP

To rule out some of the treatable reasons

Aldra


----------



## Tucano

I have had to think long and hard 8O before posting this correction to cabbys post,

or come


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

I buy a years supply of omeprasol when we are in India as it saves me about a £100 on prescription fees. They come from a chemist who I have been visiting for the past 8 years and have always found the tablets to be of a good quality. The chemists 'shop' does however leave one wondering just how the heck he finds anything as the drugs are stacked in boxes in what could only be described as a shed. The end of the shed has an open counter and its a good place to be for a bit of people watching. Privacy is about the only thing you can't get there and Viagra is certainly a best seller with the European and eastern European customers. 
The old boy behind the counter always asks if he can 'help you with anything else'. He explained to one older couple in front of us that he had could improve the pleasure the lady could experience in the bedroom. She perked up and asked him if he had found a cure for snoring!
I would suggest that it's a bit of health gamble to take something that is designed to affect your blood pressure. If it all goes horribly wrong they would never be able to get the coffin lid down.

:lol: :lol: 

Terry


----------



## Fatalhud

Happy shopper version :wink: :wink:


----------



## Techno100

It's no good if the hip action has gone !
If you cant bang it in with your arse forget it :lol:


----------



## aldra

well I'm old and experienced  Techno

But are there not two sets of hips involved??

only one set needs to work   

aldra :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I only take a 1/4 of a tablet...stops me dribbling on my slippers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davesport

You can buy the stuff over the counter in any Tesco's with a pharmacy.

D.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

DJMotorhomer said:


> I only take a 1/4 of a tablet...stops me dribbling on my slippers :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL.

DJ, that comment has had me in tears laughing. Thanks very much.


----------



## teemyob

davesport said:


> You can buy the stuff over the counter in any Tesco's with a pharmacy.
> 
> D.


EVERY little HELPS!

Do you get points with them?

TM


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks everyone, gonna go the the doctors and get some on prescription, seems like the best and safest bet


----------



## tubbytuba

If you want a 'safe' bet get some condoms at the same time


----------



## spannerhead

The chances of any finding there way are remote as I've had the snip!!


----------



## teemyob

Went up to bed the other night and the Mrs was in the mood, I and the little fellah were having a Pelé moment.

I suggested to the Wife it might be better if she spent some time downstairs :wink: 

She went and slept on the Sofa! :lol: 

TM


----------



## drcotts

Go to lloyds chemists. Register online on complete the online doctors survey
The doc will then prescribe and you can order online
Theres a cheaper form of viagra that works the same but also a better one cialis

20mg cialis is about 47quid for 4 tabs and you know its the pukker job
Works great so the new girlfreind says :lol: as it stops me rolling out of bed .


----------



## nicholsong

A few years ago I thought I was getting to the age when I might need Viagra ..

But then I discovered the truth of the saying "..it is the age of the woman you feel" 

16 years difference makes a f**k of a difference :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

drcotts said:


> Go to lloyds chemists. Register online on complete the online doctors survey
> The doc will then prescribe and you can order online
> Theres a cheaper form of viagra that works the same but also a better one cialis
> 
> 20mg cialis is about 47quid for 4 tabs and you know its the pukker job
> Works great so the new girlfreind says :lol: as it stops me rolling out of bed .


£12 a pop, forget it.!! 
And there I was thinking it was only me...... :?

Ray.


----------



## Jimblob44

47 quid for 4!!!!!!

I'm so corpulent that viagra would be of no use anyway, the last time I got frisky the daughter of darkness thanked me for the tip!
Cheeky mare. :lol:


----------



## cypsygal

Nobody has posted this information: get a GP prescription (free) and get it filled online. Our local pharmacy charges twice the online fee!! Try online only & you will have to pay a £25 prescription fee ( at least)


----------



## aldra

The chemist is miss selling

Viagra is now just over a pound a tablet

The patent ran out a couple of months ago

And so did the ability to sell them at the old price set by the pharmaceutical company

They are now available at cost price on prescription which is also free

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

The cost of Viagra shouldn't leave patients feeling hard up.
See your GP if you've been hard done by


----------



## spannerhead

Off to the doctors in a while, I'll let you know how I get on this weekend!!


----------



## drcotts

raynipper said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to lloyds chemists. Register online on complete the online doctors survey
> The doc will then prescribe and you can order online
> Theres a cheaper form of viagra that works the same but also a better one cialis
> 
> 20mg cialis is about 47quid for 4 tabs and you know its the pukker job
> Works great so the new girlfreind says :lol: as it stops me rolling out of bed .
> 
> 
> 
> £12 a pop, forget it.!!
> And there I was thinking it was only me...... :?
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

The effects of cialis last a week so you only need one a week unlike viagra which lasts about 3-4 hrs.

or you can get the eye drops that make you look hard


----------



## prof20

drcotts said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to lloyds chemists. Register online on complete the online doctors survey
> The doc will then prescribe and you can order online
> Theres a cheaper form of viagra that works the same but also a better one cialis
> 
> 20mg cialis is about 47quid for 4 tabs and you know its the pukker job
> Works great so the new girlfreind says :lol: as it stops me rolling out of bed .
> 
> 
> 
> £12 a pop, forget it.!!
> And there I was thinking it was only me...... :?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The effects of cialis last a week so you only need one a week unlike viagra which lasts about 3-4 hrs.
> 
> or you can get the eye drops that make you look hard
Click to expand...

Who wants to walk around with a tilt in their kilt for a week?? :roll:

Roger


----------



## sideways

i,ve got to the stage where i just think about it, its more pleasurable and it lasts as long as you like not just the three minutes.


----------



## rosalan

A whole three minutes?



Wow!


----------



## motormouth

If anyone watched the fake Britain programmes a couple of weeks ago, you wouldn't be buying anything like viagra or other medicines on line. Millions af fake, dangerous, Viagra and other prescription drugs come into the country from China every year.


----------



## Stanner

Collecting my anti-fungal powder prescription in Lloyds Pharmacy yesterday saw a poster on the wall advertising their on-line "erectile disfunction" service - £6.00 per tablet.

I think the price is a bit stiff, but there you go...................... :wink:

https://onlinedoctor.lloydspharmacy.com/landing-pages/mens-health?gclid=CJeztuSVnLsCFSvjwgod3AQA0Q


----------



## aldra

drcotts said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to lloyds chemists. Register online on complete the online doctors survey
> The doc will then prescribe and you can order online
> Theres a cheaper form of viagra that works the same but also a better one cialis
> 
> 20mg cialis is about 47quid for 4 tabs and you know its the pukker job
> Works great so the new girlfreind says :lol: as it stops me rolling out of bed .
> 
> 
> 
> £12 a pop, forget it.!!
> And there I was thinking it was only me...... :?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The effects of cialis last a week so you only need one a week unlike viagra which lasts about 3-4 hrs.
> 
> or you can get the eye drops that make you look hard
Click to expand...

young and in love :lol:

Otherwise once or at most twice a week is more than enough :lol: :lol:

Which is £2 on a really good week 8O :lol:

aldra


----------



## Stanner

Techno100 said:


> The cost of Viagra shouldn't leave patients feeling hard up.
> See your GP if you've been hard done by


Have you seen how hard it is to get past the receptionist.


----------



## drcotts

My mate is in the premature ejaculation unit of the local hospital
I aaked him how he was doing and he says uts still touch and go


----------



## spannerhead

Well, good response from the doctor, got a private prescription from him - got 16 100mg tabs for £13.50 and only need 50mg a time, so a bargain!

Very happy with the result too, and so was my wife!


----------



## drcotts

things looking up then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought I'd seen it all on here :lol: :lol: :lol: but I prefer to keep it natural while I still can.


----------



## JohnandChristine

Search Google for ''home made viagra''


----------



## dickdastardly

spannerhead said:


> Well, good response from the doctor, got a private prescription from him - got 16 100mg tabs for £13.50 and only need 50mg a time, so a bargain!
> 
> Very happy with the result too, and so was my wife!


80p a jump !


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought I'd seen it all on here :lol: :lol: :lol: but I prefer to keep it natural while I still can.


the time may well come Kev :lol: :lol:

joking apart a great help to those that need that bit of assistance

It's nothing to do with " manliness"

More to do with circulation and age and sometimes medication ect

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Yes indeed, some long term medications can cause this disfunction. 

cabby


----------



## miffy

8O 8O if you lick the tablet untill it works you can then save the tablet till the next time, thats ls less than 20p a week :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## aldra

Gosh

You must have a patient partner

Or a bored one

Unless :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## GROUNDHOG

I'm a pensioner now, hard up already!


----------



## miffy

yes she is very patient :lol: but don"t Tell the wife


----------



## wizzardi

They give them to men in old folks homes.
Stops them rolling out of bed.


----------



## tony50

Thanks to all the posters ,some very good advice , and some comments that really give me a good laugh .
On the serious side my mate whose a Self employer decorator took some in powder form and said it was embarrassing it lasted nearly all day, reckons he won't be using again !

TonyA.


----------



## spannerhead

I found it doesn't just happen 'on it's own' - it seems to be there more just when you want it, ie mental or physical stimulation, if you're not 'in the mood' then nothing happens.


----------



## sweetie

tony50 said:


> Thanks to all the posters ,some very good advice , and some comments that really give me a good laugh .
> On the serious side my mate whose a Self employer decorator took some in powder form and said it was embarrassing it lasted nearly all day, reckons he won't be using again !
> 
> TonyA.


At least he had somewhere to hang his paint pot :lol:


----------



## aldra

They only work with other stimulus 

But for a minority of people

Once they do work they forget to stop   

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

tony50 said:


> Thanks to all the posters ,some very good advice , and some comments that really give me a good laugh .
> On the serious side my mate whose a Self employer decorator took some in powder form and said it was embarrassing it lasted nearly all day, reckons he won't be using again !
> 
> TonyA.


Reminds me of some stuff the Africans use (the name of which I cannot remember) which was tried way back in my adventurous youth.. with the same effects.


----------

